# Audi Q7 has needle sweep for those interested!



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

VCDS, instruments, second byte just check the box and you got it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## goudok (Apr 28, 2008)

whats needle sweep?


----------

